# another dumb question!!



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

does anyone happen to know the cost of hardcore per tonne delivered.
also i think i may have read somewhere before but not sure, are larger items ie beds kitchens etc dearer in lisbon ikea compared to uk, obviously i would prefer to buy in lisbon unless there is a massive difference in prices.
thanks again


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You can check prices online just open Ikea Portugal in one tab and UK in another and compare, I Ikea also in Porto, ranges identical.
LeRoy Merlin do as good a range of kitchens, plus most towns have local kitchen manufacturers, made to measure and fitted lot less than UK prices.
Again lots of local furniture shops at good prices and not the problem with Ikea sizes.
We pay around €75 for graded stone 4 m3 lorry load, less for brita, Sand.clay,stone mix that compacts, type of stuff used for road beds.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

canoeman said:


> We pay around €75 for graded stone 4 m3 lorry load, less for brita, Sand.clay,stone mix that compacts, type of stuff used for road beds.



Canoe and others...............mind if I ask you a question......and apologies to OP if I am hijacking his thread.

If you were looking to purchase say, for example, 87 m3 of stone gabions in 1m x 1m baskets, how much would you expect to pay for them?

Thanks all................I owe you one.

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Not sure, but they are built and filled onsite, and rectangular rather than square you might find traditional granite blocks more pleasing to the eye.
This site should give you info your after Soluções de gabiões


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

robc said:


> Canoe and others...............mind if I ask you a question......and apologies to OP if I am hijacking his thread.
> 
> If you were looking to purchase say, for example, 87 m3 of stone gabions in 1m x 1m baskets, how much would you expect to pay for them?
> 
> ...


We had a gabion wall built 5 ago. 20meters x 2. The company who did it charged 
€3000 because it was a small job. 
Not too sure if it a job you could do yourself as they made the baskets on site.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

canoeman said:


> Not sure, but they are built and filled onsite, and rectangular rather than square you might find traditional granite blocks more pleasing to the eye.
> This site should give you info your after Soluções de gabiões



Thanks Canoe and also Siobhan, I had not thought about granite blocks as I ruled them out on the assumption that they would be more expensive.

We are trying to create a terrace on the hillside without resorting to concrete or rendered brick walls. We have quite a bit of white painted walls already. 

Am I missing anything here? :confused2:

Thanks

Rob

apologies again to OP for thread hijacking


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Gabions or granite blocks a far better solution to concrete or block walls, that require far stronger foundations and reinforcing plus drainage it you don't want to find wall at the bottom of hillside


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

canoeman said:


> Gabions or granite blocks a far better solution to concrete or block walls, that require far stronger foundations and reinforcing plus drainage it you don't want to find wall at the bottom of hillside


That was my thinking, so.....does anyone have any idea of the price of large blocks of stone?

Thanks in advance

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's an area thing you need someone from your area to give you an idea.
Location of quarries, expertise etc


----------

